# Nike Vapon



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey guys I just purchased the Nike Vapon 2012-13 men's model. Anyone have experience or knowledge about these?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Why, you bought them already, and I'm assuming not new from a store you could return them to if they're 3 years old. So what will our opinions help? Ride em like you stole em instead of letting us make you question them all season.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> Why, you bought them already, and I'm assuming not new from a store you could return them to if they're 3 years old. So what will our opinions help? Ride em like you stole em instead of letting us make you question them all season.


Well, they are new and returnable. I bought them because they were on for 1/3 of the price and they fit very nicely. I am just wondering how people view it as a boot.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, some place still had Nike boots that old in stock? That's crazy. I withdraw my previous comment then. Nike fanboys made a mad dash to snatch up most of the remaining pairs back when Nike said they were gonna stop producing snowboard boots. Amazed a pair made it through. That being said, the most important thing for a boot is proper fit and then being comfortable, if you got both of those it doesn't matter hat anyone else thinks, they're the right boot for you.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> Damn, some place still had Nike boots that old in stock? That's crazy. I withdraw my previous comment then. Nike fanboys made a mad dash to snatch up most of the remaining pairs back when Nike said they were gonna stop producing snowboard boots. Amazed a pair made it through. That being said, the most important thing for a boot is proper fit and then being comfortable, if you got both of those it doesn't matter hat anyone else thinks, they're the right boot for you.


yeah, I may as well explain. So I was walking through sportcheck and I saw these on their clearance rack in my size, so I tried them on I bought them. The only thing is the guy said he threw out the box yesterday and marked them down. They are definitely new though. Because there is no box I cant seem to find much info on them such as flex, etc....


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe it is the softest of the Nike boots the Zoom Force, Kaiju and Lunar Endor are all gonna be stiffer as you go up the line. All Nike boots tend to articulate pretty because of the flex but at least with the Kaiju and the Zoom Force you get good response because they have a stiffer backstay that channels the force when you go heelside. Park Riders, Beginners or someone who just likes to ride pretty loosely and prefers a comfortable boot are usually fans of the Nike Vapen. If it fits your foot and you don't mind a soft boot then it is a great boot for you. I love the Kaiju's but the Vapens are to soft for the way I prefer to Ride.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> I believe it is the softest of the Nike boots the Zoom Force, Kaiju and Lunar Endor are all gonna be stiffer as you go up the line. All Nike boots tend to articulate pretty because of the flex but at least with the Kaiju and the Zoom Force you get good response because they have a stiffer backstay that channels the force when you go heelside. Park Riders, Beginners or someone who just likes to ride pretty loosely and prefers a comfortable boot are usually fans of the Nike Vapen. If it fits your foot and you don't mind a soft boot then it is a great boot for you. I love the Kaiju's but the Vapens are to soft for the way I prefer to Ride.


hmm I don't know what to do now because they fit awesome and are super comfortable but I wanted something for all mountain riding.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ride them a few times if you don't like them Nike fan boys will be chomping at the bit to buy them off you. You can probably sell them for not much less than you bought them for if they are in good shape.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Definitely not an all mountain flex though, these are more beginner/park oriented with a soft flex and Nikes tend to break in pretty quickly so just be warned. Their boots are super comfortable though.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Would you believe me if I told you I got them for $99 tags on?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like you got a good price! most left online are right around the 130-150 range. Most shops that have even a pair left seem to be marking them down crazy amounts probably can't sell them due to warranty or something once January hits. I just picked my girlfriend up two pairs of Nikes for 69 bucks each (plain white, laces) basically the ones the store couldn't get rid of, she swears by them. Nikes literally the only boot that will fit her foot, burton to much room in the toe box, 32 causes pressure points, k2 she is getting heel lift at first I thought it was one of those things where she just liked the color and was being all designer about it but then I found two pairs in all white which she hates, she didn't care told me to buy them right away. 

Hey if the boot fits right and the response is there it is the right boot. like I said if you don't like them you will most likely be able to sell them, probably won't get 99 bucks but the 50-70 range is realistic if they are lightly ridden. What size, color and lacing system did you get? I know a few park rats at my local mountain that get off on Nikes so if you don't like them I could ask around if they are the right size. Hey worst case scenario keep them as a mess around boot on days that snow is shitty and you will be riding some flat ish groomed runs or taking laps through the jib park. I have some real soft boots I love to mess around in it adds another dimension to my riding.


----------



## emin (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Nikes, but there are just as many people that don't like them. Enjoy them, especially at that price. Not sure if you have the BOA or note, but AFAIK, the BOA comes with a lifetime warranty


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

after wearing these boots a bit more, I decided that there is no way i'm returning them. I have never had a boot fit this well and be this comfortable.

thanks for the input


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the Ites and Vapens. They are still to this date the most comfortable boots I have owned, but they just break down too fast. They both became mushy and packed out. If you only ride a few days a season they'll be great but after 15-20 days they're gonna lose a lot of response and structure and the liner is gonna open up creating a ton of foot movement. Sad but true.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

I can attest to that. I'm about 40 days in my BOA Vapens and the response is sluggish heel-to-toe. I try to crank down on the BOA to try to eliminate any play around my calves, but then it just hurts my feet.

Great shoe tho.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> I have the Ites and Vapens. They are still to this date the most comfortable boots I have owned, but they just break down too fast. They both became mushy and packed out. If you only ride a few days a season they'll be great but after 15-20 days they're gonna lose a lot of response and structure and the liner is gonna open up creating a ton of foot movement. Sad but true.





Piston Honda said:


> I can attest to that. I'm about 40 days in my BOA Vapens and the response is sluggish heel-to-toe. I try to crank down on the BOA to try to eliminate any play around my calves, but then it just hurts my feet.
> 
> Great shoe tho.


Im thinking this season I am probably only going to get in 15-20 days, so I will probably just keep them, and still keep my eyes open for a new boot.


----------

